# Cold weather



## Jonota (Mar 13, 2011)

This winter I had an interesting occurrence. At about 0 degrees F outside, the tractor wouldn't turn over quick enough to start, no matter how much juice I had connected (At one point, installed fully charged battery, jumped to deep cycle, jumped to running diesel pickup). After it warmed up, started just fine. I hadn't had this happen the previous winter, the only difference being I had recently done an oil change with straight 30W oil. Is this normal?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

30W seems a little heavy for freezing temperatures. I run 10w30 in mine and have never had a problem. You may want to get yourself a magnetic oil pan heater for the colder weather and see if that helps.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, 30w oil is way to thick to be running in winter. From what I remember, 30w should only be run down to about 40° F. I run 15w-40 in all my diesels year round. Just make sure whatever oil you use is rated for diesel engines. It should say on the bottle. If its not, don't even think about putting it in there. 30w oil in subzero temps is ticker than molasses.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Jonota said:


> no matter how much juice I had connected (At one point, installed fully charged battery, jumped to deep cycle, jumped to running diesel pickup).


********************************************************
This should be a lesson learned that so many people have a lack of knowledge of. 

The starter is designed for xxx number of amps for the tractor it is originally installed on and only has so much cranking power no matter how many batteries are added.

Another example is a lawn tractor with the infamous Briggs OHV engines that have the compression relief integrated into the valve train. If it doesn't crank add another battery to no avail. Leave the switch turned to the start position long enough and usually smoke will appear at the weakest connection and hope it isn't within the starter.


----------



## Jonota (Mar 13, 2011)

After typing a long reply - the forum effectively deleted it. Wonderful.
The quick quick version:

I spent a lot of time researching the oil change, this site and others led me to believe 30 was the only recommended oil, NO discussions of "except in the cold". Lesson learned.

The daisy chaining picked up speed each new source I connected. Change in output - with the cold I was worried my sources were weak. This complicated figuring out what the issue was. I cooled it down between start attempts, as I'm well aware of how the electrical system works and its limitations. Works like a champ in the warm now.

Magnetic oil heater ... suggestions on where to get one of these? I like the idea.

15w-40 suggestion: is that good even for a 656 gas? Or is there another weight I should run?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Jonota said:


> I'm well aware of how the electrical system works and its limitations.


You can be assured I'll not step on your toes again.


----------



## Jonota (Mar 13, 2011)

stickerpicker said:


> You can be assured I'll not step on your toes again.


Negative, no toes stepped on. Good information to have on the post regardless of if it made a difference to me, as someone else could read and need the guidance that I failed to provide. My apologies if I came across short, I was rather irritated that a long-typed post was lost, but not at anything anyone here said.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

For a gas engine, I'd run the 10w-30. Our 574's manual says to run 30 weight oil in summer and 10 weight in winter, but 10w-30 should cover both for you.


----------

